# Scrunching straight hair



## 4getmeNot (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not sure if this has been posted before. (I did a search and didn't seem to find anything). Anyway, I was wondering how to achieve that wavy, scrunched look that looks like it's still wet kinda. I have tried scrunching it with gel/mousse but it always goes straight within an hour...what do I need to do to get it to hold? I've heard of different ways-like putting gel on wet hair then drying with a diffuser, putting it in a bun at nighttime and just spraying it in the morn, etc. How do you gals do it? Also, do you have any suggestions for a curl enchancing cream or product? Thanks!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 14, 2007)

NO replies,...........i feel unloved! lol.


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, I have stick-straight hair, and nothing seems to really work to get that wavy look. I used to use something (forgetting what it was now) that kinda sorta worked, but only with massive amounts of scrunching. Usually it just looks kinda kinky though. Sorry I couldn't be more help. Maybe someone one here has some suggestions to help both of us lol...


----------



## LilDee (Feb 14, 2007)

aaww, sorry i don't have straight hair, so i don't know...

But when we go out i think what my friend (with nearly straight hair) does, is put a ton of BigSexyHair and a curling mousse in her hair.. and then she scrunches her hair over the dryer, holding her head upside down..

I don't know if this helps.. I'm sure someone with straight hair will be able to give you better advise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chivita (Feb 14, 2007)

I use the Herbal Essence Totally Twisted stuff. Its pretty good. You need to put it in damp hair and then braid it or put it in a tight bun with lots of elastics and comes down and stays fairly curly but my hair is stubbornly straight


----------



## luxotika (Feb 14, 2007)

Have you tried a 3 barrel waver? I have stick straight hair, and it works pretty well, but you can't control the size of the curl that the iron puts in it!


----------



## reginaalear (Feb 15, 2007)

I use a spray gel on wet hair and scrunch it with my hands. I let it air dry and it stays that way all day. My hair is med. shoulder length. HTH


----------



## AnotherSunnyDay (Feb 25, 2007)

hm.. maybe you need a stronger hold gel.. or if scrunching doesn't work you could try putting it up in a messy bun or maybe braids for awhile and see if it's wavy when you take it out.

i have wavy hair so it's hard for me to make good suggestions though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just my thoughts


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 25, 2007)

I have wavy curly hair so I really can't relate.

I can't tell by your pictures but do you have layered hair? If your hair is straight, one length and long, I think it would be difficult to keep any curl in.

Having your hair layered might help.

What about back combing and then putting in rollers. After removing the rollers, do not comb through or brush. Then spray lots of hair spray.

Hope my ideas help.


----------



## Loreal (Feb 25, 2007)

I figured this out the other day and it really helps my hair get curly. ( I have wavy hair, but maybe it will work for you too :satisfied: ) I wash my hair and put some kind of styling stuff on it (lately I have been using Beyond the Zone Noodle Head, and I LOVE IT) and scrunch it a little with my hands and then I use those big clips, the ones that you squeeze the handle and the little jaws open, and clip it up in big sections. Then I just go straight to bed. Yes, it's a tad uncomfortable, but usually I can find a position thats comfy. When I wake up I just take the clips out and put a little hairspray or scrunching spray and on it and I'm good to go! (Usually this works...:doze:

Hope this helps!! Let me know how it works so I don't feel like a dork being the only one sleeping with giant clippies in my hair!!


----------



## nursie (Feb 25, 2007)

i like the garnier soft curl cream, it comes in a short fat tub...work it through your hair first,comb through, then scrunch for soft waves


----------



## macupjunkie (Feb 26, 2007)

what products does everyone use? When I try to scrunch my hair with mousse, i can somewhat get the look but the waves are gel-hard like a guy's hair &gt;.&lt; meanwhile other girls have soft flowing waves.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 26, 2007)

I have curly/wavy hair but when I was pregnant it was straight as a board. I would use Tigi Bed Head hairspray and a diffuser to scrunch my wet hair into curls. It worked GREAT and to this day it is my HG hair product! Try it out!


----------



## KatJ (Feb 26, 2007)

My natural hair is way way straight (I have a perm at the moment), when I wanted to scrunch it I just put in a gel while my hair was still damp and just scrunched and scrunched away, then sprayed it with hairspray.

Loreal, I love noodlehead too!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 26, 2007)

Why dont you braid it and put some type of strong hold gel or mouse and in the morning take the braids out and see if it works. I do this when i dont want my curly hair to get tangled while i sleep. i dont know if this will work for straight hair.


----------



## monniej (Feb 26, 2007)

i've had success when i use dream curls by john freida. i keep some on hand for when my hair needs some extra curl and volume.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 26, 2007)

_I towel dry my hair so its still damp. Then brush it. Scrunch it with my hand or towel from the clear bottom. Then get a big glob of gel in my hair and put all threw my hair[mines so thick i usually take two] then scrunch it again with the towel. Get a really good hair spray and spray it all over. Scrunch again. Then gel again and scrunch. Then when im done scrunching, i take aqua net and rave hairspray and spray all over. I usually have a travel bottle of hair spray too so if it feels like its getting loose durning the day you can re spray it. It usually hold for about 6 hours in my hair._


----------



## jessimau (Feb 27, 2007)

I have ridiculously straight hair too and I can't imagine scrunching working at all for giving it waves &amp; shape. Every time it's styled it ends up going flat within a couple hours at most. What might help is washing your hair at night, then applying some kind of styling cream and braiding or twisting your hair and then in the AM it should be dry. Letting my hair dry in a style is usually what works best for it.


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much for all the great tips!


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for all of the tips! I have the same issue


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 27, 2007)

I use gell when my hair is still a little bit wet, then I alternate blow-drying/scrunching and spraying with Aussie Sprunch Spray until it looks right. It takes a lot of product and has to get all hard and crunchy or the curl won't hold. Sounds gross, but I've always gotten compliments when I've done my hair this way (except from my dad... he hates it!).


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2007)

once it's dry, can you scrunch it to make it softer or do you let stay in that crunchy stage?


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL!

i do it once my hair is dry but i dont blow dry it after i have a shower, i let it dry on its own and then after it dries off i scrunch it with some mousse.

HTH  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 28, 2007)

monniej, I've always just left it crunchy, but next time I'll try scrunching after it's dry and see if it softens!


----------



## Tina Marie (Feb 28, 2007)

could you do this if your hair was wet or dry? Both? I just bought it and was wondering, thanks!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you tried curling your hair with an iron first, then adding a generous amount of curling product to the style?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not particularily sure which product is best for achieving that "tousled, beachy" look but you could give these items a try (I've yet to try them myself)

*Aussie Catch the Wave Mousse + Leave-In Conditioner, Flexible Hold*

*Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Curl Boosting Mousse*

Sources:

Buy Aussie Catch the Wave Mousse + Leave-In Conditioner, Flexible Hold Online at drugstore.com

Buy Herbal Essences Totally Twisted Curl Boosting Mousse Online at drugstore.com


----------



## monniej (Mar 1, 2007)

when i was using cones, it left my hair crunchy too. after it was completely dry i'd scrunch it and it got softer, but it also gave it more volume, so be careful. i'm sure you don't want puffy hair! lmao~


----------



## CassBH (Mar 2, 2007)

I am going to try using a friend's diffuser and see if I can coax some decent enough waves out of my hair. Thing is, my hairdresser recently told me that my hair is pretty wavy, but since I never let it dry on its own, and I blow it staright, I really had no idea!

I don't think I have the nice waves that everyone seems to think look nice, but I am going to give it a shot and see what it looks like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monniej (Mar 2, 2007)

post pics! thanks!


----------



## CassBH (Mar 2, 2007)

I will, unless it looks like a horror show (which I fear it will!) :scared:


----------



## LaItaliana (Apr 22, 2007)

_*Aussie sprunch spray works. But I blow dry it and scrunch it after i spray it in. Gets frizzy like this a lil so maybe use a diffuser.. Never used 1 myself.*_


----------



## justdragmedown (Apr 23, 2007)

i love aussie sprunch spary. Its cheap smells good and looks wet all day.

ETA: I spray it in my hair when its still wet or after i towl dry it a little so i get some excess water out.


----------



## MozKitten (Apr 23, 2007)

After washing your hair, comb out the tangles.. spray L'oreals Studio Tightly Wound curl booting spray gel every where in your hair while scrunching it with your hand. Once you've got it all your hair, take your blow dryer and diffuser (it really works I promise!) and grab a chunk of your hair and scrunch it close to your scalp and place the diffuser where your hand is.. keep it there for a few seconds and repeat that step on the rest of your hair. Turning your head upside down and doing it that way also works. Once your hair is almost dry, if it's not wavy enough, add more spray gel and continue blow drying it.


----------



## _natty (Apr 24, 2007)

Does your hair have lots of layers in it? that might make it easier to scrunch.. i usually put heaps of scrunching product in when my hair is damp &amp; put it up in a messy scrunched up bun &amp; then take it out about an hour later - always does the trick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sh0rtst4ck (Apr 24, 2007)

I used to have stick straight hair and I could never get it to get that wavy/scrunchy look for more than ten minutes.

But now that I have my hair permed (dont be scared by the word perm! its a really light perm...more of a body wave), I just spray the wave enhancing spray by John Freida into my hair, scrunch and go! A perm may sound extreme, but its the only way for stick straight hair that never holds any type of curl to get that wavy look.


----------



## carolinagirl1 (Apr 24, 2007)

My hair is pretty straight &amp; I have been trying to achieve the scrunched look forever &amp; i finally found a product that i liked.. I use Loreal Pumping Curls &amp; Herbal Essence (Pump) hairspray. This doesn't give you the "wet look", however it does stay all day (actually, i have slepted on it &amp; just touched it up in the morning w/out even washing it &amp; still looked pretty good). 

I wash my hair, comb thru &amp; start scrunching before using any products (don't know why, but that step seems to make a difference for me). Then i spray the Loreal Pumping Curls in &amp; continue to scrunch &amp; scrunch. Then i let it air dry &amp; when it is almost dry, i spray the "Pumping Curls" on my hand &amp; scrunch more. Then i use hairspray when finished. It seems like my hair gets frizzy/kinky if i use hairspray while scrunching... Hope this helps!

Ok, now since i have almost written a book (haha), i might as well post some pics.... =)



Here is a pic of how my hair looks after i scrunch:







*&amp; just to show you how straight my hair actually is:*


----------



## _natty (Apr 24, 2007)

your hair looks lovely *Carolinagirl1* - i might try it your way next time!


----------

